# New App From Waninkoko



## Rigle (Jan 4, 2009)

Multi game loader  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=AkAC-3Ych7s

EDIT: Waninkoko don't released yet the app, but...I think that there will be 2 (1 for load, and *1 for compress*





)
EDIT2: In the video we can see 3 "games" : Homebrew launcher, a game for wii, and a game for ngc.
So...We can charge apps for wii, wii games and ngc games?
EDIT3:


			
				Shadow22 in elotrolado.net said:
			
		

> En resumen:
> Con esta app para wii sereis capaces de cargar multidvds con isos de wii y GC (estas ultimas con chip de momento), incluso combinandolas, como se muestra en el video ^^
> Translation:
> Raiyu245"With this app for the Wii you are cable of loading multidvds with Wii and GC isos (the latter with chip at the time) which can also be used in combinations, which you can see in the video. happy.gif"


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jan 4, 2009)

Sounds great! I fixed the link.


----------



## Rigle (Jan 4, 2009)

Thx Very much for the fix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Waninkoko don't released yet the app, but...I think that there will be 2 (1 for load, and *1 for compress*





)


----------



## Dr Eggman (Jan 4, 2009)

Hmmm, i wonder, is this only for modchip users? The Wii Multi-games we could probably use on a Softmodded Wii, with cIOS r7, however, for the GameCube games, he either hacked MIOS or the GC Multigame discs are only for chipped wii's.


----------



## Rigle (Jan 4, 2009)

I think that It's only for *wii games*.
So anyone could use it?


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Jan 4, 2009)

Maybe he hacked the GC part too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



However in the video there is also Luigi's Mansion so for sure the multi loader is for all kind of games, now we have to see if the GC part is for modchips only or not...


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 4, 2009)

damnit, I hope it boots GC backups. If it does, I will shit bricks.


----------



## noONE (Jan 4, 2009)

Woha, i hope this is real (it seems so).
This will be great for the games that is small, you could easily fit 3-4 of the smallest good wii games on this.

Wonder if you will be able to use dual layer discs too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (there wont be too many Wii games if not that you could fit more than 1 max 2 at a DVD5..)


----------



## WiiBlaster (Jan 4, 2009)

Sounds goods,


----------



## Maktub (Jan 4, 2009)

Yay for the Spanish coders


----------



## Brian117 (Jan 4, 2009)

Very nice.

I did also notice the Luigis Mansion part.

It's sounding like this is only for Modchip Users IMO.

If he found a way to play GC backups, someone would of made a big deal out of it and spread the news.

Time will tell I guess.

EDIT: Yeah guys, go read the bottom of the first post, they translated it and said the GC is only for chips.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Shadow22 in elotrolado.net
> En resumen:
> Con esta app para wii sereis capaces de cargar multidvds con isos de wii y GC (estas ultimas con chip de momento), incluso combinandolas, como se muestra en el video ^^
> 
> ...


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 4, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Very nice.
> 
> I did also notice the Luigis Mansion part.
> 
> ...


erm, mistranslation. From my Spanish translation skills, it says
"With this app for the Wii you are cable of loading multidvds with Wii and GC isos (the latter with chip *at the time*) which can also be used in combinations, which you can see in the video. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

Which means its possible in the future will be able to play them without a chipped Wii.


----------



## Rigle (Jan 4, 2009)

Yep, but  it isn't *NOW* anything.
Waninkoko said me via msn that *maybe* will do a GC Backup loader (*MAYBE*)


----------



## ganons (Jan 4, 2009)

he strikes again


----------



## Defiance (Jan 4, 2009)

Once again, I don't understand the concept of this app.  If it's what I think it is, why not just go back to the main menu and  load a different game?  Sounds faster to me.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 4, 2009)

Does that mean we can play Game Cube backup for Waninkoko on nonmod Wii ? Oo


----------



## bebs (Jan 4, 2009)

not yet! maybe soon


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 4, 2009)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> Once again, I don't understand the concept of this app.  If it's what I think it is, why not just go back to the main menu and  load a different game?  Sounds faster to me.



Simple, blank DVDs cost money, burn less DVDs and make use of that spare space to hold more images.


----------



## zidane_genome (Jan 4, 2009)

unless you can 'compress' a Wii disc image somehow (like WiiScrubber, but actually REMOVE the blank data), only 1 Wii game will fit on a single layer disc...


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 4, 2009)

bebs said:
			
		

> not yet! maybe soon



Can't wait.


----------



## djdynamite123 (Jan 4, 2009)

really nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 modchips only for the time being....


----------



## Dack (Jan 5, 2009)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> unless you can 'compress' a Wii disc image somehow (like WiiScrubber, but actually REMOVE the blank data), only 1 Wii game will fit on a single layer disc...



Have a look at what version 1.30 and 1.31 can do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i.e. Extract a partition and also build one.


----------



## hogg (Jan 5, 2009)

Just think if this had usb support no need for dvd's.


----------



## Twiggy12 (Jan 5, 2009)

so it lets us do what we can with xbox???? (copy isos to memory)


----------



## Maktub (Jan 5, 2009)

Twiggy12 said:
			
		

> so it lets us do what we can with xbox???? (copy isos to memory)


xbox.

wut?


----------



## Knocks (Jan 5, 2009)

This pretty much proves that you can burn and play Wii games WITHOUT the garbage data.  Otherwise Luigi's Mansion wouldn't have fit on the same DVD.  This is an epic win.

P.S. I don't care that it requires a modchip.  Real men use modchips.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Jan 5, 2009)

Ugh, just after I bought my SD Gecko too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I'm proud that we will be able to play backup GC games soon but it's the fact that my bro just spent $6 for nothing.


----------



## Talaria (Jan 5, 2009)

So I'm taking this in short, the app allows us to make multi Wii/GC disks. As it obviously removes the blank/garbage data from games while still being able to read played by the Wii. So if the true ISO of a said game was 1.8GB and you have lets say a Gamecube game which 500 MB and another which 700 MB you can use this app and slap it on a DVD and play it on your Wii providing you have a modchip?

Just trying to clarify this the posts aren't exactly that decisive as to what this app is able to do.


----------



## jos7960 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hmm maybe then ill bother playing Tales of Symphonia.


----------



## Cyan (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi Dack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice to see you still use your idea to do multi-boot wii games.
I thought you abandoned it while the backup loader leaked.


If the partition is rewritten, it means we will not have to instal DVDx at all, right ?
it will create Wii iso format without space in it ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice to hear that.
Thank you for your work


----------



## ganons (Jan 5, 2009)

Talaria said:
			
		

> So I'm taking this in short, the app allows us to make multi Wii/GC disks. As it obviously removes the blank/garbage data from games while still being able to read played by the Wii. So if the true ISO of a said game was 1.8GB and you have lets say a Gamecube game which 500 MB and another which 700 MB you can use this app and slap it on a DVD and play it on your Wii providing you have a modchip?
> 
> Just trying to clarify this the posts aren't exactly that decisive as to what this app is able to do.




cant that be done with GCOS?


----------



## ekolimits (Jan 5, 2009)

hogg said:
			
		

> Just think if this had usb support no need for dvd's.
> 
> isnt there a flatmii anounced? is anyone going to try that?
> 
> ...



be happy u only spent 6 bucks... thats nothing


----------



## zidane_genome (Jan 5, 2009)

can one of the beta testers PLEASE confirm how a Wii ISO is 'shrunk'??

linkinworm!!  you are so the man right now!!  you always come through on this stuff...

Is the garbage data stripped away, or is the main game partition just ripped out, or is the entire ISO rebuilt to ignore the garbage data?

Am I completely wrong on that?

I am dying to know!!!  PLEASE!!


----------



## Cyan (Jan 5, 2009)

@Zidane :
If it can create partition, it can do it without the need to create unneeded space in the iso.
So I think it is/will rewrite a partition completely so the iso is shorten physically (not only when compressing in rar).


----------



## Blue-K (Jan 5, 2009)

Mhm..interessting...but I don't think I need this...kinda useless in my opinion...Always start an App, search for the game and launch..I don't need this...I'm happy with the Disc-Channel, and DVDs aren't that expensive... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW: Oh, and as a little Info: Hamster Heroes Size is Scrubbed 192 MB...maybe a Vid of a Game with 4 GB or more  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## Dack (Jan 5, 2009)

Cyan said:
			
		

> @Zidane :
> If it can create partition, it can do it without the need to create unneeded space in the iso.
> So I think it is/will rewrite a partition completely so the iso is shorten physically (not only when compressing in rar).



Not sure exactly what Waninkoko has decided to do at the moment.

The trimming app I've written (that needs some work before release) does the equivalent of shrinking the game partition down to the required size after moving all the data up. The partition is still a wii format partition - just that all the data is now at the start of the partition instead of having a great big chuck of nothing in the middle. In the case of Heinz Wolffs gravity this would then create a 97Meg partition, or in the case of Wii Chess a 26 Meg one. The ISO is then saved out as such - at the smaller size.

These trimmed ISOs can be then used in different ways.

One way is to have a standard ISO9660 format disc with several of these trimmed ISOs on them and a loader app that allows you to choose. This requires the DVD access mode and could be done via a softmod.

Another way is to have a loader app in the first partition that then selects which partition/game to run from the subsequent partitions. This would work on Modchip and possibly softmod.

I'm sure he'll explain all when it's ready.


----------



## loopguy (Jan 6, 2009)

so if someone would implement a fatlib, you could have a hdd loader?
can't wait...


----------



## OSW (Jan 7, 2009)

ganons said:
			
		

> Talaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes but GCOS doesn't work on Wii (without a modchip) AFAIK.


----------



## aaron_McNiven (Jan 7, 2009)

this looks great! i hope soon in the future we can boot game ISO's off a little external hard drive! then i'd just...just... ...


----------



## MadClaw (Jan 10, 2009)

/me WANTS TO HELP WITH THIS!!!!!

But i know nothing about this


----------



## DarkeoX (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh... Damned... this mad coder is striking again... multi-Wii games DVDs will make their arrival for non-modchipped WII soon... Thinking about it, i think we will use the way PS2 backup were set to fit on a simple 700 mb CD (yes i did it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , and i wasn't the only one), coders would just have to release a soft which enable us to read and modify WII Backup datas, then we should be able to remove useless stuff, like multi5 files, movies & even soundtrack, but now i thing about it, i saw a Animal Crossing WII backup which wasn't making 800 mb at all, but when i burnt it , it worked fine...


----------

